# RMC - Basic Training / Injuries



## blainevj (25 Apr 2007)

Hi there, 

I just had a friend that had to drop out of basic due to an old injury in his knee. He was going in as a non commissioned soldier when this happened, now he is taking university courses and living in Quebec.

I was just wondering if any one knows what happens if you were taking basic and injured your self, but were going to RMC. Would you still be able to attend RMC or would you be asked to leave. 

If anyone knows this it would be greatly appreciated, 

Thanks


----------



## etnobal (25 Apr 2007)

Plenty of people that go to RMC hurt themselves on summer phase (too much hahaha).  your training would be posponed to next summer, don't worry, they REALLYYYY want to keep you


----------



## DVessey (25 Apr 2007)

feeverte said:
			
		

> Plenty of people that go to RMC hurt themselves on summer phase (too much hahaha).  your training would be posponed to next summer, don't worry, they REALLYYYY want to keep you



unfortunately enough in some cases...


----------



## alan_li_13 (28 Apr 2007)

Just don't hurt yourself. But otherwise, they will recourse you for next summer. If you hurt yourself on your first two phases of summer training i.e. IAP and BOTP, you will probably end up in the Personnel Awaiting Training (PAT) Platoon. PAT platoon is basically lackeys. They clean lounges and empty garbages. You don't want to go there.


----------

